
Microsoft still wages war on Linux - InafuSabi
http://techrights.org/2019/03/18/no-truce-but-war-on-linux/
======
levlaz
I’d love to understand more about this topic, but this article was so poorly
written I couldn’t even get through it.

------
InafuSabi
Source: [https://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/microsoft-and-
its-p...](https://www.linuxtoday.com/it_management/microsoft-and-its-patent-
trolls-continue-their-patent-war-including-the-war-on-linux-190318005523.html)

------
simonblack
" ... , then they fight you. Then you win." \- Mahatma Gandhi

